# Who's online?



## pdswife (Mar 3, 2006)

They don't bother me at all.   I did like the who's on line though.

Please, may we have that back?


----------



## MJ (Mar 3, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> They don't bother me at all. I did like the who's on line though.
> 
> Please, may we have that back?


I don't think there is any reason why we can't have "who's online" in the left column, but I will check with Andy again and put it back up for now.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 3, 2006)

Thank you MJ!!!!     Can you make all my wishes come true so quickly?


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 3, 2006)

Hooray for MJ!!


----------



## MJ (Mar 3, 2006)

You're welcome. 



			
				pdswife said:
			
		

> Can you make all my wishes come true so quickly?


I ahhh... I'm not even gonna ask.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 3, 2006)

and I'm not gonna tell.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 3, 2006)

Okay you two!!LOL


----------



## MJ (Mar 4, 2006)

I split this thread PDS, hope you don't mind. 

We will keep the "who's online" in the left column. BUT, if the DC Family grows like it has been lately, and one or two years down the road when we have a couple hundred users online - we might have to remove that block.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't mind at all MJ.  : )


----------



## Dove (Mar 5, 2006)

I guess I'm gona have to make the wood shed larger..see you two down there ...


----------



## pdswife (Mar 5, 2006)

I've always wanted to see the inside of the wood shed... !!


----------



## Dove (Mar 6, 2006)

Grrrrr...are you asking for an invitation???

( Just between you and I..I'm all mouth..)


----------

